
Tokyo Neapolitan: The New Wave of Japanese Pizza - bootload
http://www.eater.com/2017/2/21/14670944/best-pizza-tokyo-guide
======
gaspoweredcat
I can attest to this personally, im a strange and incredibly fussy eater, not
going into the details im a vegetarian who is incredibly difficult to please,
my main food source (and im not kidding here) is pizza

ive also always wanted to visit tokyo but when i finally did food was a slight
concern, turns out this was about as far from reality as it could be, here in
the uk maybe 4/5 times ill be disappointed with what i get when eating out
however there it was almost impossible to mess up, i actually had better pizza
in japan than i did in italy in many cases!

